# Going vegan



## JyGee (Jul 15, 2016)

Anyone ever gave it a shot?

I'm 6 months in, can't tell u how much better I feel, the lethargy has gone, blood pressures normal and I had several skin tags on my body that have reduced in size by 90% with several gone totally.
As I'm still transitioning I still have several animal products I my diet, occasional milk if the almond stuffs ran out and chocolate lol. Not sureally I'll ever drop that tho.
My reasons for doing it are for health and also ethics but everyone's different. 
Any other vegans here?


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Have a good friend is vegan and with a bit of effort he does well. He said it gets easier as you get used to which products you can and cant have. he was also fairly sensible with it so if you accidently put milk in his coffee he would still drink it rather than waste it. 
On a side note there are some really nice vegan chocolates about like booja booja.


----------



## JyGee (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah I'm not finding it difficult , it's actually made my meals the most tasty they have ever been lol.Cheers bud I never knew about that chocan. I'll defo keep an eye out for it.
Yeah I won't waste food if I make a mistake, these things happen. And your right as I'm reading more and learning more recipies and ingrediants it's all becoming more easy. Interesting journey to be on.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

no, the idea of not eating properly and having to take suppliments over a nice big juicey steak is not appealing. There are also greater health risks associated with a vegan diet.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Dr_T said:


> no, the idea of not eating properly and having to take suppliments over a nice big juicey steak is not appealing. There are also greater health risks associated with a vegan diet.


Have to disagree with this, there are health risks associated with any diet (look at all the people who solely eat Burger King etc) not just Vegan. If you do your research and look into meals and what's in the food you can get a balanced diet being Vegan, yes it will be harder but it's entirely doable and worth it.

My wife is a vegetarian and went vegan for a while too (which also means so did I), I would also point out that I had the same argument about health etc....but it's very difficult to argue with a doctor.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This vegan stuff is all new to me, please educate me, what is the difference between vegan and vegetarian? I'm always looking at improving me diet.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Everything in moderation, including moderation i say. 

I enjoy meat, fish and dairy too much to cut it out I'm afraid. 
Seafood Pealla - AMAZING. My Mum's Spaghetti bolognese - SUPERB! Freshly caught mackerel on the BBQ - DELISH! Chateaubriand cooked to perfection - EXQUISITE! 
I couldn't willingly give such delights up  

On the flip side, I don't mind when someone says they're a vegetarian or a vegan.... means more of the good stuff for me!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I do not know hardly anything about this diet, there is however a martial arts club next door to me and the instructor is in amazing physical condition ,so who ever says they don’t get enough nutrients clearly needs to come and see this guy. 

He takes several classes a day seven days a week, I do find that people who tend to follow these diets know a lot more about food and its make up than the normal person on the street ever would, and they do say knowledge is power.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

<---------------------------- :lol:



cossiecol said:


> My wife is a vegetarian and went vegan for a while too (which also means so did I), I would also point out that I had the same argument about health etc....but it's very difficult to argue with a doctor.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This vegan stuff is all new to me, please educate me, what is the difference between vegan and vegetarian? I'm always looking at improving me diet.
> 
> View attachment 47793


Basically you can't eat anything but lettuce :lol:

Don't see where all the protein and good fats come from

MEAT FOREVER

right, off to cook my nice juicy steak for dinner


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This vegan stuff is all new to me, please educate me, what is the difference between vegan and vegetarian? I'm always looking at improving me diet.
> 
> View attachment 47793


being vegan or vegetarian is not improving diet - an omniverous diet is the best for your body.

vegan - eating no animal product what so ever so no dairy, eggs, anything with with a lot of suppliments like vit B12 (that you don't get from veggies), Casein, gelatin, rennet. there are loads of products made from animals.

vegeterains just don't eat meat but dairy etc is fine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Basically you can't eat anything but lettuce :lol:
> 
> Don't see where all the protein and good fats come from
> 
> ...


Only lettice :doublesho right I am off to my local Butchers


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

Some also make an environmental argument for veganism
http://www.monbiot.com/2016/08/11/stock-answer/

And for those who think a vegan diet will leave you weak


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dr_T said:


> being vegan or vegetarian is not improving diet - an omniverous diet is the best for your body.
> 
> vegan - eating no animal product what so ever so no dairy, eggs, anything with with a lot of suppliments like vit B12 (that you don't get from veggies), Casein, gelatin, rennet. there are loads of products made from animals.
> 
> vegeterains just don't eat meat but dairy etc is fine.


Now I know why you call yourself Dr T.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I did a bit of research into this, but not a huge amount. The argument about a vegan diet being healthy doesn't seem that convincing to me. The biggest problem with research into diets is the same problem you have with research into drug and alcohol use. It's known in statistics and 'case mix' bias. Basically those that adopt a vegan diet or don't drink alcohol are also highly likely to engage in other healthy behaviours, such as exercise. As such, when studies report that, for example, vegans have less heart attacks than meat eaters, it's impossible to know whether that was due to the diet, or whether that was due to the fact that vegans typically exercise more. It could be that the vegan diet had no impact on the rate of heart attacks, and it was the increased exercise that led to the reduction.

Any study which has attempted to control for these 'confounding effects' (exercise amount, stress levels, etc) seem to find that the effect of the vegan diet on health related outcomes disappear. This is highly suggestive that a healthy diet (whether it contains meat or not) along with exercise will lead to people being more healthy. Perhaps no surprise there....

I do still struggle with the moral issues surrounding mass manufacturing of meat though. The demand is so high, I can't possible see how the welfare of animals is always the priority. I've made the conscious effort to try and reduce my meat intake dramatically, and only source from local areas, but do question if that is enough.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

Kimo said:


> Basically you can't eat anything but lettuce :lol:
> 
> Don't see where all the protein and good fats come from
> 
> ...


there are protein and fats in a vegan diet just not as much (protein) and DHA's. Vegans also miss out on vitamin B12 plus lower levels of calcium, iron, and zinc. Vegans can consume EPA but the conversion to DHA is very inefficient in humans.

The best diet would include chicken, fish, veg and fruit with low levels of sugar and fats, coupled with exercise you'll be healthy.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Basically you can't eat anything but lettuce :lol:
> 
> Don't see where all the protein and good fats come from
> 
> ...


Protein and fats would come from nuts and seeds.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

BaileyA3 said:


> Protein and fats would come from nuts and seeds.


not DHA's and you'd have to eat a lot to get the same amount of protein as you do from meat.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm vegan. Have you seen the film Earthlings? You need to see it...

Eating meat makes you overly acidic so you can't think straight. I'm vegan.



On a serious note, I believe in eating a normal diet which our bodies have evolved to consume over countless generations. Meat, fish, fruit & veg, grains, dairy etc etc all fine in the right amounts. We're more at risk from additives, E numbers, pesticides etc than actual food nowadays anyway.

Amazing how a political ideology can go as far as influencing people's diets isn't it?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

There's evidence that there is NO difference between a health conscious vegan and a health conscious meat eater. 

Throughout the past, we have evolved eating meat and plants and the plain truth is that humans are omnivores and don't have the enzymes to break down cellulose. 

Meat contains a lot of B12 - the most common plants that are eaten don't have this and 9 times out of 10, if you're a vegan, you'll be deficient in it and need to take supplements. Its also worth mentioning creatine, essential for short term muscular energy - its only found in animal foods

Also, there is NO greater risk of CVD or diabetes if you eat unprocessed red meat. Harvard university proved this a while back with a MASSIVE 1.2 million sample size. EPIC also proved the same in Europe from 450k people.

Both studies found processed meat was worse however! So essentially, its processed stuff that kills you, not meat on its own


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

goat said:


> Some also make an environmental argument for veganism
> http://www.monbiot.com/2016/08/11/stock-answer/
> 
> And for those who think a vegan diet will leave you weak
> Frank Medrano - TRAIN INSANE Calisthenics Workout!!! - YouTube


Doesn't really prove anything though, there's meat eating natural bodybuilders twice the size


----------

